# i can't help it.. more pictures of my boys.



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i have no idea what's gotten into Eddi. he's being SO lovey. he sat on my lap bruxxing and boggling for a good half an hour, then took a nap. he hasn't done that since he was a baby. for the past eight months he's just been a grump. but i sure do love my little tailless wonder 









everyone seems to be in a great mood lately. they've all been cuddlin' like crazy.  (doesn't Bleeker look _extra_ squishy?? he looks like he just melted.)









and i'm finally almost done with the big cage. i wasn't able to go out and get fleece till now, so it'll be done soon. (and also, i still need to put the hardware cloth on it. they can only be in the big cage when i'm in the room because a. i don't tails and such hanging out of the bars with the dogs and cats around, and b. Figgy is still little enough that he can squeeze through the bars and he's either being a really good boy and is staying in the cage, or he hasn't found that out yet) but here it is so far  








close up of the fleece (and Mr. Nosey Figgymonster).. my mom and i thought it would be funny to have 'i love my cat' fleece in the rat cage. i think it turned out pretty cute :lol:








i had a lot of fleece left, so i made a tube hammock.. which i'm pretty sure has Figgy's seal of approval. :lol: it's good to know considering i've never made anything like that for them before.

















i'll have to get some pictures of Vincent when he wakes up


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

The fleece is hilarious! lol


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

AlienMando said:


> The fleece is hilarious! lol


i really wanted to get them some dinosaur fleece, but i thought the cat one would be better


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

I love the cat fleece! The cage looks so nice. Great job!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

thanks  i'm not nearly done, but they boys love it already.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Eeeheehee, I know the feeling, My boys love their pic being taken, I just want to post them alll the time! Yours are lovely...they look like they r enjoying themselves!


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

Hee hee! Squishy rats! They look very comfortable and cute! Love the fleece, lol!

Wish my girlie ratties would keep still whenever I tried to get a photo!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

here's some more 
rat pile 








Figgy was left out of the cuddle session this time, and he looks lonely 








so he made just a little rat pile for himself . i love when he sleeps like this. it cracks me up :lol:


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

aww so cute by the way ive been meaning to ask this whats hardware fleece? or hardware cloth?


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

rrats said:


> aww so cute by the way ive been meaning to ask this whats hardware fleece? or hardware cloth?


it looks like this;;









a lot of people use it to cover cages that have too big of spacing for the animal in the cage. i need to use it because Figgy's head is still little enough to fit through the bars.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

haha keep the pictures coming... your ratties are adorable... i love the rat pile ;]


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Your hairless is so cute. There's something so much funnier about them when they make the happy squinty face.


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

MariHxc said:


> rrats said:
> 
> 
> > aww so cute by the way ive been meaning to ask this whats hardware fleece? or hardware cloth?
> ...


ohhh thank you for showing me that!!!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

he looks really weird in this one, but i always think it's cute when they're all curled up sleeping. 








as you can see, the fleece is no longer on the levels haha. Figgy likes to wrap himself up in it on the top level.


----------

